

GitBug: an App Engine-based issue tracker for GitHub - mcantelon
http://gitbug.appspot.com

======
scarface548
Great! . Have you thought about offering this as a Google apps solution. So
that authentication can be restricted to people from my company and app could
be accessed at gitbug.mycompany.com

~~~
garethr
I'll probably get round to opening up the code so people can run their own
versions soonish. I want to test out a few things first and clean up the code.
If anyone is particularly interested drop me an email at
gareth@morethanseven.net

------
devrieda
Wanstrath announced and demoed an integrated GitHub tracker a couple weeks ago
at a Ruby meetup in SF. Not sure how long until they release it though.

~~~
pjhyett
It'll be out this week.

